# My hedgies own photo thread



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm quite new to this forum and I've already made an introduction-topic (viewtopic.php?f=27&t=16701) but when I saw all these threads full with cute hedgehog pictures I thought mine should have one on her own.
She doesn't have a name yet (yes, I'm always slow with names - the name for my praying mantis took a while as well, but in the end they always get a name, don't worry ha ha - currently I usually call her "meisje", which means "little girl" in my language).
She's just so lovely, very friendly. She doesn't roll up in a ball when you pick her up, only when I wake her up she can be a bit grumpy, but never for long. She likes to sleep on my lap or to run all over me. She likes to get cuddles and to be patted on her quills.
I got her a month ago from a girl who couldn't keep her due to personal circumstances, and she must be around 6 months old now. She's a pinto, a salt and pepper (I think?) and she's got a lot of white. I really love her pattern.

As you can read in my other topic she got sick last weekend, she's currently recovering and I hope she will get better soon.  These pictures are taken before she got sick.

The day she came here, still a bit suspicious  









Sitting on my brothers hand, these are probably my favourite pictures  


















And playing with some old pants, she loves them. 









Can I go in here??









Whoops, wrong way...









Found it! But hey, what are you doing there?



























Andddd it's napping time


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, those are adorable.  My one hedgehog's name is Izzy, but I call her girl all the time, or if she's in a bad mood, Seniorita Poofy Pants.


----------



## sublunary (Jan 21, 2012)

She's gorgeous, thanks for sharing. I'm sure you'll come up with a great name.

I'm really impressed with the quality of your photos too. You have some great camera skills!


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Your little girl is adorable and your photography skills are really awesome! I wish I had something more than a camera phone to take pictures of my Kazooie- but even if I did, I'm sure that they wouldn't even be that nice hahaha


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all! I've been photographing for around 10 years now, I started really young and own a DSLR camera at the moment. Besides that I'm a fine arts student so I got photography class as well.

Rainy, Seniorita Poofy Pants, that's an awesome name. :lol:


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

She's absolutely beautiful! Thanks for sharing your photos


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Draenog said:


> The day she came here, still a bit suspicious


This picture is one of the best hedgie pics I have seen in my life! I wish I could have it as a puzzle


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

vasogoma I like that picture as well, it was taken when she'd just arrived and she rolled out for the first time. You can all understand I melted at the sight of that little face  she's the cutest thing ever


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just stunning! Every picture is gorgeous! I cannot decide which one I like best. I love all of them!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

My little girl just passed away viewtopic.php?f=5&t=16725 I miss her already. She was my "meisje", I only had her for a few weeks but still, I loved her so much.


----------

